# Golf R



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Who's got one and tell me what you think of it please guys?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I see one every morning on the way to work, they look fantastic! But very expensive!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea but by the time you load up a gti there is not much in it?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are lovely cars and no doubt quick.

Just a shame they're a 2.0t now rather than having the R32s, 3.2ltr engine. That seemed to make it a bit more special.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb but expensive car (£30K+) unfortunately only fitted with a 2.0T engine now as said above. 

It was the magnificent sounding and torquey 3.2 V6 that _made_ the previous 'R' such a great car in my opinion. 

Alan W


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

If i live in europe i go for that once, i am fanatic of golf


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

If I had the money I'd buy one, once you've piled on a DSG gearbox, Leather Recaros, 19" alloys, metallic paint, sat nav and other options it's well over 40k :doublesho. For less than half that you could get a year old Focus RS with a few thousand miles on it which is more powerful, probably more fun to drive (I haven't tried one but really want to) and in the long run could be a good investment.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Superb but expensive car (£30K+) unfortunately only fitted with a 2.0T engine now as said above.
> 
> It was the magnificent sounding and torquey 3.2 V6 that _made_ the previous 'R' such a great car in my opinion.
> 
> Alan W


I'm selling my tts roadster and it has the same engine. I know it's a golf but it looks a nice replacement. Downside is 20 week build time


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

20 week build time for a factory order - you have been lied to - minimum of 24 weeks on a Golf at the moment - thats the minimum


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

andy665 said:


> 20 week build time for a factory order - you have been lied to - minimum of 24 weeks on a Golf at the moment - thats the minimum


Strange?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> I'm selling my tts roadster and it has the same engine. I know it's a golf but it looks a nice replacement. Downside is 20 week build time


If you like it , then go for it Chilly, there are lots of things in life 'not worth the money' there is no point being the richest person in the cemetry, I have specced up my MK6 not much change from £30K who cares if you can get a Focus cheaper, they are different cars :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Superb but expensive car (£30K+) unfortunately only fitted with a 2.0T engine now as said above.
> 
> It was the magnificent sounding and torquey 3.2 V6 that _made_ the previous 'R' such a great car in my opinion.
> 
> Alan W


That was always my thinking of it now. As much as the Golf R is AWD the engine doesn't differentiate it from most of the other hot hatches out there like the R32's engine did.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers mate. I can have the s3 cheaper but the golf looks that little bit sharper and more aggresive. Plus the R32s still look the nuts as golfs always look sharp no matter how old they are imo


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> That was always my thinking of it now. As much as the Golf R is AWD the engine doesn't differentiate it from most of the other hot hatches out there like the R32's engine did.


Alex ive not driven the R32 so would you say the R is slower than the R32?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The R will be quicker than the R32 (they're not that quick in all fairness), I'm not a big fan of golfs because they're mostly dull as dishwater but the R I do like - I couldn't bring my self to spend £40K on a vw though, you're into 12 month old GTR territory there.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

There must be some owners on here ?


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

the 3.2 was what made it special to me, if i had the £40k and had to pick it would be the rs3 or the 1 series m coupe, m coupe would be first choice right away


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The R is a nice car but nothing special to look at considering its VW's Sporty car, the old MK4 R32 was a great looking car sounded great but the 3.2 is a slow as hell and still is (experienced first hand  ) 

40k though!! Ouch, that's only a few quid short of a brand new 525d m sport! Probably not as quick.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

chillly said:


> Alex ive not driven the R32 so would you say the R is slower than the R32?


I'd have no doubt the R is quicker than the R32. In fact by all accounts the R32 wasn't as quick as you'd expect. I just think a Golf with a 3.2ltr V6 seems far more special than a Golf with a 2.0 turbo, as that's the same engine as the GTI!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> The R is a nice car but nothing special to look at considering its VW's Sporty car, the old MK4 R32 was a great looking car sounded great but the 3.2 is a slow as hell and still is (experienced first hand  )
> 
> 40k though!! Ouch, that's only a few quid short of a brand new 525d m sport! Probably not as quick.


Fair comment but is that not a different beast?. Hatch is what im after. The tts is great fun but im wanting a little bit more comfort now, or should i say my better half is If i was 20 again it would be the RS focus but im not  So its fun with comfort i want. Although i like the RS4 and M3 and alike its not for me yet. maybe in 10 years but for now i still have abit of the hot hatch in me due to being an 80s junkie:thumb: So who ever has one i would love to hear more:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

chillly said:


> Fair comment but is that not a different beast?. Hatch is what im after.


True but shows what can also be bought for that amount of money, anyway How's about an RS3?


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

chillly said:


> So its fun with comfort i want.






























3.0 straight six twin turbo,comfy and looks amazing

£40k,335bhp and a 4.9 0-62 time.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Grizzle yes i really like it but the golf just looks more aggresive to me, dalecyt Not even gave that a thought mate:thumb: But its still the golf for now.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

One major advantage the Golf R has is that because its quite dull and conservative in its styling it doesn't stick out and attract as much unwanted attention as other hot hatches. It's also just as classless as the normal GTI which is no bad thing as anyone can get away with driving one. In a Fifth Gear head to head test the Focus RS was referred to as a 'council estate chariot', you'd never here that said about a Golf GTI.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> One major advantage the Golf R has is that because its quite dull and conservative in its styling it doesn't stick out and attract as much unwanted attention as other hot hatches. It's also just as classless as the normal GTI which is no bad thing as anyone can get away with driving one. In a Fifth Gear head to head test the Focus RS was referred to as a 'council estate chariot', you'd never here that said about a Golf GTI.


I remember seeing the first Gti And i still love it today:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Not keen on this shape, prefered the last shape. 

As always a car is a personal choice, but if I was in the new car market and looking for a VAG, it would either be a RS3 or a new 'Rocco.

Have you test drove one?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

No point even considering a 1 series M or RS3 unless you wnat to buy used, all UK cars sold.

As for build time, if you are being quoted 20 weeks then all they are doing (believe me its common practice) is getting your deposit and a signed order form - as time marches on you will be advised that there has been a problem and your car will be a little later than planned


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

andy665 said:


> No point even considering a 1 series M or RS3 unless you wnat to buy used, all UK cars sold.
> 
> As for build time, if you are being quoted 20 weeks then all they are doing (believe me its common practice) is getting your deposit and a signed order form - as time marches on you will be advised that there has been a problem and your car will be a little later than planned


Thanks for that Andy:thumb: 26 weeks:doublesho just as well wait for march plate then.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Not keen on this shape, prefered the last shape.
> 
> As always a car is a personal choice, but if I was in the new car market and looking for a VAG, it would either be a RS3 or a new 'Rocco.
> 
> Have you test drove one?


Trying to get hold of one for me but they are like rocking hosre poo


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Personally, I don't get the appeal of the golf r at all. For me, it doesn't have distinctive looks, a distinctive engine or any real character, it's just another hatch.

I also just don't get why someone would want to spend £30k+ on a hatchback.

When there are cars like M3's/S5's at the same price, the only reason I can think of is running costs.

Still, if you like golfs :thumb: I still believe the mk5 r32 is more interesting.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I couldn't bring my self to spend £40K on a vw though, you're into 12 month old GTR territory there.


Now thats what im talkin about :thumb:

GEEEE TEEEEEE RRRRRRRRRR :devil: say it chilly


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Or an M1! :thumb:


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

They are a silly silly price.

I'm a big vw fan but couldn't bear to spend that sort of money on a golf.

I bought a beautiful Porsche Cayman S with 2k on the clock for less than a well speced Golf R.

The Porsche just felt more special!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Going to sound like I'm repeating everyone else here, but as a car, it's great, but I don't think I could overlook M3's and GTR's to buy one.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Eddy said:


> Going to sound like I'm repeating everyone else here, but as a car, it's great, but I don't think I could overlook M3's and GTR's to buy one.


Im with eddy :thumb:, the BMW's give the full package IMHO, when i get into mine I'm "ROAD WARRIOR"!!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

why not go on the vw forums and check out their thoughts on the car, think there is an R forum .and you might find someone locally to you who may be selling or prepared to give you a test run .


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Chilly,

I've had mine since July last year - sold my Mk5 Edition 30 for it. The 4wd was a godsend in the winter.....let me know what you want to know. Don't listen to those whoo focus on the price - when you compare it to some other hot hatches there isn't that much difference. It's worth what you are willing to pay for it and should hold it's value well - only 545 of them in the UK I believe....

Here's a good site to have a look at: rforum.co.uk

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Why not get a used M3, thats what I am looking at next I hope, bit flash but the engine and rwd OFT !!! Im not really impressed by the Mk6 golf line up at all. I have a mk5 edition 30 - one of the best car's I have owned.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Hi Chilly,
> 
> I've had mine since July last year - sold my Mk5 Edition 30 for it. The 4wd was a godsend in the winter.....let me know what you want to know. Don't listen to those whoo focus on the price - when you compare it to some other hot hatches there isn't that much difference. It's worth what you are willing to pay for it and should hold it's value well - only 545 of them in the UK I believe....
> 
> ...


Thanks mate will pm for the full sp:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

We got ours brand new for 21 K, one of the last ones off the line. The equivalant spec now is something like 34 K! You cant beat the sound of that V6!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> Hi Chilly,
> 
> I've had mine since July last year - sold my Mk5 Edition 30 for it. The 4wd was a godsend in the winter.....let me know what you want to know. Don't listen to those whoo focus on the price -* when you compare it to some other hot hatches there isn't that much difference.* It's worth what you are willing to pay for it and should hold it's value well - only 545 of them in the UK I believe....
> 
> ...


When I was ordering my current car the Astra VXR with the same spec actually totalled more ££££s


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Avanti said:


> When I was ordering my current car the Astra VXR with the same spec actually totalled more ££££s


The Astra was?:doublesho

I won't deny the R is expensive. The pros and cons of this are for each person to decide - there's no point getting into the usual argument over whether the VW badge or 4wd is worth the extra cash. All I can say is that VW probably did their sums carefully and weren't bothered about it being a halo car for the range - they probably just wanted people like me to hand over a handsome profit on each unit sold.
:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> The Astra was?:doublesho
> 
> I won't deny the R is expensive. The pros and cons of this are for each person to decide - there's no point getting into the usual argument over whether the VW badge or 4wd is worth the extra cash. All I can say is that VW probably did their sums carefully and weren't bothered about it being a halo car for the range - they probably just wanted people like me to hand over a handsome profit on each unit sold.
> :thumb:


The Astra did not come with auto lights and wipers out of the box at the time, so adding those on and other stuff to the same spec the Astra ended up would be costing more, I agree with you though, sometimes in life you have to be able to just get the things you want (sometimes this may involve a stretch) and is one of the reasons we have choice, if all cars were the same price, then I'm sure we would see a different collection of cars on the road today


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Totally agree with you - it's just a pity that so many threads you see on various forums concentrate so much on the price of the R. £500 and you can get it to over 300bhp..


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Totally agree with you - it's just a pity that so many threads you see on various forums concentrate so much on the price of the R. £500 and you can get it to over 300bhp..


Price is the deciding factor for most people though, and if there's better to be had, most people will opt for that. I'd rather have the Focus RS500 though


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I think your right to some extent Price does come into it when you are looking. But when your considering different makes, ie Golf,astra,focus,leon etc etc does that make sense? For me i sort of already decided on the Golf so it meant a gti or the R. Any one else own an R ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

chillly said:


> I think your right to some extent Price does come into it when you are looking. But when your considering different makes, ie Golf,astra,focus,leon etc etc does that make sense? For me i sort of already decided on the Golf so it meant a gti or the R. Any one else own an R ?


Yes, but you know what you want  If people are just fishing to see what hot hatch they can get, they'll look at all the options, and probably think the R is too expensive. I'd choose the R over an Astra or Leon though, but would be comparing price if it was between the R and Focus.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Yes, but you know what you want  If people are just fishing to see what hot hatch they can get, they'll look at all the options, and probably think the R is too expensive. I'd choose the R over an Astra or Leon though, but would be comparing price if it was between the R and Focus.


I think I know where Chilly is at, years ago I wanted a Dolomite 1850HL , I kept getting other cars to make do but nothing would do until I got what I wanted, I sort of envy those that can get any car as in they are not overly fussed which one they get, eg an Astra SRI is nice but it's still not and never will be a VXR


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Dolomite takes us back abit eh mate


----------

